
  Malaysia’s MOL Global To Buy Friendster   - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/12/09/malaysias-mol-global-to-buy-friendster/
======
diehell
I wonder if this is a good move by MOL Global. Most of the users on friendster
do comes from South East Asia, but i see a lot of them converts to Facebook
nowadays. Where does the revenue comes from anyway ? I doubt they can compete
with other social media giants.

------
blasdel
So that's what the relaunch was for: [http://www.theawl.com/2009/12/primitive-
social-networking-si...](http://www.theawl.com/2009/12/primitive-social-
networking-site-gives-it-one-more-sad-go)

